# Attention, SUZI!



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

ound: Hey, girlfriend! Empty your PM box! :biggrin1: I tried to send you a message and it was tossed back at me. Didn't know how else to reach you! :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Gee thanks! I hope you are inviting us to come play in the mudound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Gee, it would be mud too!! :biggrin1: Just went out for a bit - wind is blowing, raining, totally gross out.


----------

